# Need answers - problem posting smileys



## babetoo (Jun 11, 2008)

can someone tell me why often the site  will not post smilies when i try. tried going out and coming back in. sometimes that works and sometimes not. not the end of the world, but what gives.babe
also prints my name as u see it which is not where i typed it.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jun 11, 2008)

Honestly I had not noticed that, I guess the best thing is to report it as a bug and let the Admins look into it for you.


----------



## babetoo (Jun 11, 2008)

how do i do that?babe


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 11, 2008)

GB can help you. He seems to be the computer guru!! He always helps me when I ask the DC tech questions. Either wait for him here or pm him.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jun 11, 2008)

Uh, I think it was Andy M. that was doing the work on the bugs, so I guess PM him directly or report the post and one of em will come to look at the post and then reply to you.
If you choose to report the post, just put the comment "please come help answer my question about a possible bug".


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 11, 2008)

Oh, did it just start? For some reason, I got the notion that it had been going on for a while, sorry. Yeah, Talk to Andy and see if it has something to do with the upgrade like Mav suggested.


----------



## babetoo (Jun 11, 2008)

texasgirl said:


> Oh, did it just start? For some reason, I got the notion that it had been going on for a while, sorry. Yeah, Talk to Andy and see if it has something to do with the upgrade like Mav suggested.


 

it has happened to me about six or seven times. so don't think it is the upgrade. 

this time had to reboot computer.  

babe


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jun 11, 2008)

Might want to make sure your IE is up to date, and barring that maybe download the latest Java to see if that helps.
Or, move to Firefox for a browser. Still have to install all the same plug ins as IE, but it does seem to work a whole lot better with less bugs.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2008)

Mav, I think you meant Andy R. not M.

Babe, it sounds like a problem with your computer, but I am really not sure. Has this been happening to anyone else?


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 11, 2008)

Try this:

Select User CP
Select User Options
go to the bottom of that page to Misc. Options
Select Enhanced Interface, Full WYSIWYG...
Click on Save Changes


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jun 11, 2008)

GB said:


> Mav, I think you meant Andy R. not M.
> 
> Babe, it sounds like a problem with your computer, but I am really not sure. Has this been happening to anyone else?




Opps, sorry, you're right!


----------



## TATTRAT (Jun 11, 2008)

No probs here


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jun 11, 2008)

Following Tat's example:
Tons of problems here, but none that have anything to do with the site or my PC!


----------

